# 261313-Software Engineer Invitations 2019



## nnawalage (Apr 8, 2018)

DIBP has published the EOI selection results up to November 2018 only. And in October and November, the 2613-Software and Applications Programmers were selected with 70 points. 

1.How likely is this trend to select 2613 with 70 points will continue? 

2.Is there a possibility that the cut off mark will stay at 70 until July 2019?

3. How long does DIBP takes to publish results, earlier, it was updated frequently, but now, seems like it takes forever. They only published November 2018 and there are two more invitation rounds already done. Is there any other site where we can find this information?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

nnawalage said:


> DIBP has published the EOI selection results up to November 2018 only. And in October and November, the 2613-Software and Applications Programmers were selected with 70 points.
> 
> 1.How likely is this trend to select 2613 with 70 points will continue?
> 
> ...


The trend has already changed from Dec it has moved to 75 from Dec. And up to July 2019 no one with 70 points will get an invite in that code.


----------



## nnawalage (Apr 8, 2018)

JG said:


> The trend has already changed from Dec it has moved to 75 from Dec. And up to July 2019 no one with 70 points will get an invite in that code.


Could you please let me know from where did you get to know the Dec invitation round details, so I also can also keep an eye on it? In the DIBP site, it only shows details up to November 2018. 

Also, how did you get to know that up to July 2019 no one with 70 points will get an invite? Will you share this information as well, so I also can have a proper understanding about my situation.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nnawalage said:


> DIBP has published the EOI selection results up to November 2018 only. And in October and November, the 2613-Software and Applications Programmers were selected with 70 points.
> 
> 1.How likely is this trend to select 2613 with 70 points will continue?
> 
> ...


Check Iscah website 

Cheers


----------



## nnawalage (Apr 8, 2018)

NB said:


> Check Iscah website
> 
> Cheers


But, are their information official? For instance, they have already published a post for skill select results for January 2019, but DIBP site still has not publish it, so I'm confused whether Iscah website information is true or not.


----------



## maverickz (Aug 31, 2017)

nnawalage said:


> But, are their information official? For instance, they have already published a post for skill select results for January 2019, but DIBP site still has not publish it, so I'm confused whether Iscah website information is true or not.


Iscah site clearly mentions that their estimations are based on feedbacks, online sources and assumptions. It is quite obvious that they're not totally accurate. But, it is the closest estimation available for us till DIBP officially release their stats.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

nnawalage said:


> But, are their information official? For instance, they have already published a post for skill select results for January 2019, but DIBP site still has not publish it, so I'm confused whether Iscah website information is true or not.


Please do the research and keep in mind that 2613 with 70 points were invited only up to April 30 or may 1St week. I am telling this from my experience not from official results. They WI not update it correctly. So best result is our experience. As per our experience, 2613 is only giving invite to 75 points or more and if you put EOI in 2613 with 70 points in January 2019 it will take 6 months or less from July 2019 to get an invite.
So with 70 points, you wil not get invite 8n July also but it may take another 4 to 6 months from July 2019. If increased number of invitation per month.
If the number is kept same no chance at all.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## maverickz (Aug 31, 2017)

JG said:


> Please do the research and keep in mind that 2613 with 70 points were invited only up to April 30 or may 1St week. I am telling this from my experience not from official results. They WI not update it correctly. So best result is our experience. As per our experience, 2613 is only giving invite to 75 points or more and if you put EOI in 2613 with 70 points in January 2019 it will take 6 months or less from July 2019 to get an invite.
> So with 70 points, you wil not get invite 8n July also but it may take another 4 to 6 months from July 2019. If increased number of invitation per month.
> If the number is kept same no chance at all.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


I've 70 points now and will be able to increase it to 75 by the end of Feb, 2019 (ANZSCO - 261313). Any idea whether I'll get an invite before July 2019 ?

Thanks !


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

maverickz said:


> I've 70 points now and will be able to increase it to 75 by the end of Feb, 2019 (ANZSCO - 261313). Any idea whether I'll get an invite before July 2019 ?
> 
> Thanks !


May be. With 75 there is high chances.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## priyanka20 (Oct 8, 2018)

maverickz said:


> I've 70 points now and will be able to increase it to 75 by the end of Feb, 2019 (ANZSCO - 261313). Any idea whether I'll get an invite before July 2019 ?
> 
> Thanks !


Yes as per the predictions and trends, on 75 points you might get an invite in next round. If we see last year's trends, invitations on 75 also slowed down after March. But it might not take more than 2-3 months post that also.


----------



## sariyana (Jan 10, 2019)

JG said:


> Please do the research and keep in mind that 2613 with 70 points were invited only up to April 30 or may 1St week. I am telling this from my experience not from official results. They WI not update it correctly. So best result is our experience. As per our experience, 2613 is only giving invite to 75 points or more and if you put EOI in 2613 with 70 points in January 2019 it will take 6 months or less from July 2019 to get an invite.
> So with 70 points, you wil not get invite 8n July also but it may take another 4 to 6 months from July 2019. If increased number of invitation per month.
> If the number is kept same no chance at all.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Based on what experience you mentioned 70 points for 261313 were invited up to April 30 or may 1St week? Where you got the information about 70 pointers invited in jan2019 round? Does any of your friends in april/may got invite for 70?


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

sariyana said:


> Based on what experience you mentioned 70 points for 261313 were invited up to April 30 or may 1St week? Where you got the information about 70 pointers invited in jan2019 round? Does any of your friends in april/may got invite for 70?



Follow these two links to track

This is official:

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds

This is unofficial:

News - Iscah


----------



## sariyana (Jan 10, 2019)

jb0404 said:


> Follow these two links to track
> 
> This is official:
> 
> ...


Even i am checking these sites but as per expat forum no one invited for 70 points after April 6. As per the immitracker , 70 pointers got invite up to april5 for 2613. So just want to know is there any 70 pointers got invite upto April/May?


----------



## jpss (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi,

My current point is *80 *for *VISA 190* and *70* for *189*,

Here are my points breakdown,
*ANZSCO:* 261313
*Age:* 25
*Education:* 15
*Work Experience:* 10
*Partner(262111):* 5***
*PTE:* 20
***_Can't claim 5 points for VISA 189 as my partner's code *262111 *is in *STSOL *while mine is in *MLTSSL *_.

Now, I am out of my depth because,
1. What is the validity of IELTS as my partner's Date of test is 8th July, 2017?.

2. To my knowledge, for VISA 189, it will take a long time to get invited owing to my *less point(70)* and I don't want to wait anymore. Hence, this option will not work for me.

3. My first preference is *Victoria *followed by NSW, but with my *current point(80)* and code *261313*, how much longer would it take roughly to get the invitation as I don't see any invitations for 261313 in recent days(besides rejections by Victoria). On account of this, I'm hesitant to update my EOI with my latest PTE score for NSW because I May get an invite soon than Victoria as per recent trend.

4. But at the same time, I don't want to wait for a long time for Victoria's invitation or rejection.

5. I am now plannig to try for Victoria's response either positive or negative for at least 2 or 3 months, and on the outcome of this, I will decide whether to go for NSW.

Experts, please throw some light on my insight and actions and what can be the best to do at this time.

Thanks


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

nnawalage said:


> DIBP has published the EOI selection results up to November 2018 only. And in October and November, the 2613-Software and Applications Programmers were selected with 70 points.
> 
> 1.How likely is this trend to select 2613 with 70 points will continue?
> 
> ...


As per ISCAH, the min wait with 70 points is 1 year and that also with the current trend. If the trend changes in the future, then we will get to know the revised predictions on their website.


----------



## sonam.jain (Jan 2, 2019)

*ACS assessment for Civil Engineer*

Hi,

I am planning to submit ACS skills assessment application by the end of february, for (software engineer role (261313 - Software Engineer). Here is my profile in a snapshot

total IT experience (2006 to present) - 12.5 years. My complete experience is with one IT company, but in different countries (India - 5.5 yrs , USA - 5.5 years, Australia - 8 months).

I am .NET developer and have been working in the same profile across all the years.

My B.TEch degree is in Civil Engineering. 

I would like to know 

1. Approximately how many years can ACS deduct for non IT engineering
2. what is the difference between the role Software Engineer and Programmer Developer.
3. is it a good idea to submit ACS application now or should i wait to complete 1 year in australia. Does it make any difference.


----------



## sambitc (Feb 4, 2019)

With 80 points for 261313 can I expect an invitation this month?


----------



## maverickz (Aug 31, 2017)

sambitc said:


> With 80 points for 261313 can I expect an invitation this month?


Yes. As per the current trends, 80 pointers can get an invite in the coming invitation pool on Feb 11th. 

Good Luck. Cheers !


----------



## varun118 (Mar 11, 2018)

Hi

for code 261313 software engineer with 75 points if i apply on feb 11th for NSW or VIC how long will it take to PR?

Any chance of getting any 190 ?


----------



## sambitc (Feb 4, 2019)

maverickz said:


> Yes. As per the current trends, 80 pointers can get an invite in the coming invitation pool on Feb 11th.
> 
> Good Luck. Cheers !


Thank You


----------



## priyanka20 (Oct 8, 2018)

varun118 said:


> Hi
> 
> for code 261313 software engineer with 75 points if i apply on feb 11th for NSW or VIC how long will it take to PR?
> 
> Any chance of getting any 190 ?


75 points for 190 or 189? 
What are your points without extra 5 points for state sponsership?


----------



## maverickz (Aug 31, 2017)

Interesting read for 2613 applicants:

What the heck has happened to 2613 Software and Applications Programmers ?? - Iscah


----------



## jpss (Mar 9, 2013)

maverickz said:


> Interesting read for 2613 applicants:
> 
> What the heck has happened to 2613 Software and Applications Programmers ?? - Iscah


Hi maverickz,

Thanks a bundle for the link. 

By the way, "*February 11th round next week*" from the article, is that referring to only VISA 189 or even 190?

If it also refers to VISA 190, what is the possibility of getting the invite from *Victoria *for *261313-80 pointers* (including the SS point of 5), as far as your observations?

Thanks


----------



## maverickz (Aug 31, 2017)

jpss said:


> Hi maverickz,
> 
> Thanks a bundle for the link.
> 
> ...


No worries ! 

Feb 11 round refers to VISA 189 only. 

As per my understanding, the invites for 190 depend on a lot of other factors determined by each state. So, it is quite hard to predict these 190 invitations. You can probably refer to any threads for VIC 190 for much deeper insights from members who are on the same path.


----------



## jpss (Mar 9, 2013)

maverickz said:


> No worries !
> 
> Feb 11 round refers to VISA 189 only.
> 
> As per my understanding, the invites for 190 depend on a lot of other factors determined by each state. So, it is quite hard to predict these 190 invitations. You can probably refer to any threads for VIC 190 for much deeper insights from members who are on the same path.


Thanks again for your prompt response.


----------



## schin chan (Dec 13, 2019)

I wanted to know if any of you received an invite for 190


----------

